# How many real life friends do you have?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Poll.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Well. I have 3, but they live in different cites. They are friends that I met in real life, but only talk to online. The one I saw at Christmas, and the other two I haven't seen since I left university.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Right now, none. And that's probably how it willl remain as long as I'm living where I am.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nil.


----------



## Ridhzi (Mar 21, 2012)

Met my childhood friend after 5 years yesterday. Magic moment =D


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Real life friends on a daily/weekly basis?* 0. None. Nada.*
It's always been like that too.
Most of my friends are from here or people who I network with on FB. Most of them live in different countries..actually.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

One


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Two besides my gf.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Once I contact my friends again I'll probably be back in my group of about ten people, and hopefully make some new friends too.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

None. I have a boyfriend & I associate with a few other people occasionally but I don't really consider them friends since we barely hang out or anything. Just acquaintances.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

One I share a flat with and another one I text occasionally (or rather, she texts me and I reply back). Couple of other people I get along with but don't speak to much.

At uni though - zero.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have zero friends. It's been like this for a long time.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I now officially have zero friends. I guess it was bound to happen without me grooming any relationships.

I talk to no one except my mom and her husband on a daily basis and it's usually just a good morning and a couple yes's and ok's. 

So basically no one. If I lived alone though, ironically I'd probably talk to a bunch of people =/


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn, talk to on a regular basis? If you'd asked how many friends I have, I'd have said 4-5. But specifying talking on a regular basis, I'd have to whittle it down to 2, including my boyfriend (I always consider him my best friend).


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

2 - 3 from high school, we only catch up a couple of times a year.
We do not talk on a regular basis.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No one. they're too positive for me.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

None


----------



## Sykes213 (Mar 30, 2012)

Real friends...2 friends as in people I know/know me and act nice but are actually not my friends hundreds. Only because I moved thooough


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Zip


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I have four.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Hard to say. All depends on where you draw the line between friend and acquaintance. Probably anywhere from 5-10.

The thing is, I don't really _like_ most of them all that much, and vice-versa. There's a disgusting amount of drama and competition among the few I hang out with on a daily basis, considering we're guys. Embarrassing, really. For strictly social purposes, I wish I could move and start all over again (though, I've done that several times in my life, and it always turns out kind of the same... shocking, eh?).

The last time I had what could really be considered a traditional "best friend" was probably like middle school.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

You can change the criteria any way you want, it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

In real life,


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

One at the moment. But once she finds someone interesting, she'll ditch me again lol.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not really sure.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I have five people I consider real life friends, rest of the people I know are acquaintances that I might hang out with once every three months or so.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Like two...maybe?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

YaY 
I'm in a majority for a change, 

these are my people, 
this is my song, 
I'm gonna live my life, 
forever alone

this is fukin fukin fukin fukin shyte
these are chitty chitty chitty chitty nights


----------



## EvilFlower (May 12, 2012)

One; childhood friend.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I have 1 really good friend, but I dnt really trust him to much...he just seems sort of fake, but maybe it's just me. I talk to a handful of ppl at school, but I wouldn't call them friends, because under different circumstances, I probably wouldnt even talk to them, but they're nice for the time being.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I have 3, including my bf. But my 2 girl friends live in a different state and we don't talk much anymore.. so basically 1 right now.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I voted 6-9, but I'm including some of my family members, because I really do consider them friends.

I've got 3 friends who I never see but who I consider good friends. (they just live in different states/countries) 

And my other friends are my 2 sisters, my 1 mom, and my 1 brother-in-law. 

So that's 7 total, even though the three who aren't my relatives don't even live near me and I only talk to them online... I have met them in real life though... We just aren't together now...


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a good amount of friends... just none I opt to regularly see.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Friends? What's that?


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

0 in real life and 1 online.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

How many real life friends do you have? and ur polleople in real life that you talk to on a regular basis? u mean friends I talk to on regular basis?? or people in gernerl??


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have one. When my fiancee killed herself, her oldest daughter and I started talking or texting every day. She looks just like her, so it's hard seeing her face to face. We're trying to help each other. Although we both know there's no getting over this.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> How many real life friends do you have? and ur polleople in real life that you talk to on a regular basis? u mean friends I talk to on regular basis?? or people in gernerl??


How many real life friends do you have that you talk to on a regular basis?

The two questions in the first post aren't mutually exclusive, so I'm not seeing what the problem is.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

One that I've been seeing at least once a week for the last couple months after years of zero


----------



## Snowflakezero (May 13, 2012)

I cried when I saw the results of this one..


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Two. My boyfriend and my mother. They're the only friends I'll ever need, screw all everyone else.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

TenYears said:


> I have one. When my fiancee killed herself, her oldest daughter and I started talking or texting every day. She looks just like her, so it's hard seeing her face to face. We're trying to help each other. Although we both know there's no getting over this.


Oh man... sorry to hear. I hope you get through it alright.

I really only have 2 "close" friends. Even then, I only talk to them a couple times a week. They always invite me to stuff, but my anxiety holds me back. I have other acquaintances, mostly former friends and people I used to talk to on a regular basis. For some reason, I can't seem to keep friends. It's cool at first, then they realize how I am and its slowly starts to fade to the occasional "hey, man" when passing each other in the hallways. :|


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I have a few people I talk to in school but last time I went out with anyone from school was august, last year I went out like once every 2 months with friends but they found other groups which I don't talk with much (anxiety). 

I don't talk to anyone from school outside of it any more though, last person I did's computer broke last year, I was probably more affected by his comp breaking than he was :s 
I go out with my family sometimes but its usually me being forced.

With my family its 5 people.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

0


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Three people that I genuinely enjoy being around despite my preference for being alone. As sad as it sounds, other than for myself, they're the only ones I'd leave the house for. And sure there are other people that I talk to at school but I feel like I'd be doing those three a disservice by including them.

ETA: It's a whopping zero at uni. Fun stuff.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

Hard to believe most people here have no friends.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

0


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

zero,,, they all r busy with their lives!....only during school and college peopel have time for their friends,,,


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I probably have 9-10 people I talk to on a regular basis, but usually it's a group thing I can't talk to 3/4 of them one on one. I only see them because of school, if it wasn't for that I would have 0.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Zero, yeah.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd say maybe 4-5. Hardly ever see any of em though


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

0


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

0


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

I have 'People in real life that _ talk to on a regular basis'. They are all acquaintances though, not friends._


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

1 and she's like a sister. Her bf is my friend too, but we're not as close.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

yay for zero! ^_^


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Up until recently, one. Now zero.

But who cares, I have books, music _and_ a cat


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

0. Yay, I feel so normal here.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow look at all the people with no friends. Makes me feel better about having none either lol


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

3 or 2 if pets dont count. But i prefer to be alone most of the time anyway.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

All in my mind.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

At the moment one. I know a lot of people from my past I could look up to chill but times have changed, it's not high school anymore & I don't relate to them very much now so I choose not to see them


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

On a regular basis? just one person I met in uni here. From time to time this other person I met messages me on FB chat. I'm too scared to message my real "friends" back in Canada(friends I've had since childhood) since their all livin it up and always ask me how I'm doing here...and I cant lie to them. I'm not having any fun at all.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

0.  

...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

with my definition of real friend, maybe 1.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't take "People in real life that you talk to on a regular basis?" into account 'cause that doesn't mean someone is automatically a friend of mine.

Otherwise I would have more than 10 friends.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

About three. Although I don't see them in real life that much anymore, I chat to them online.


----------



## jamgirl90 (Jun 4, 2012)

*None*

Yeah I have like...... none. I dont know if my mom counts.I talk to people but I am afraid of getting too close. I will get to know people but we dont really hang out with each other. All my efforts that I put out sometimes end up going down the drain so I figure why try anymore.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

0 friends.
0 people who talk to me, on a reglar basis OR otherwise.
I'm pathetic. :cry


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Resonance said:


> Up until recently, one. Now zero.
> 
> But who cares, I have books, music _and_ a cat


I have an overexcitable dog that marks her territory every hundred feet on walks and attempts to attack every other dog in sight.

Unfortunately, she goes back home in a week.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

If it must strictly be human beings only, then none.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I only have one friend that I consider to be an actual friend. He's the only one I feel comfortable around.


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

0.... I used to have a lot of ppl that would text and call me but I kept ignoring them until it all died down. It's not that I didn't wanna talk to them it's just that I was broke and miserable and didn't have the money to do things they wanted to do 

Right now the only ppl I talk to are my mom and grandma. No boyfriend or friends  blah.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I used to have one friend. Used to talk to her on a regular basis. I have kind of pushed her away or she has gotten busy since she's met her current boyfriend. Now I have 0. I'm good at maintaining 2-3 acquaintanceship though it seems. It's hard to break into the friend barrier for me and it will only get tougher as I have left college.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I have two real life friends. My best friend who I talk to on a regular basis (but she lives in another state), and my boyfriend. I have to have at least one friend in my life, otherwise I get suicidal.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

I have 4 true friends and they're all I need.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I have zero friends. It's been like this for a long time.


Same here...
zero and it will be always like that....


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

On a regular basis? 3. I'm surprised at all the zeros  Hopefully you guys at least have people you communicate with who you may not call "friends" yet.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I have like 2 acquaintances (if you can even call them that) and I am in touch with a friend from high school and her husband, but there is very little communication other than liking each other's stupid facebook crap. So my answer is 0, everyone I talk to I have met through SAS.


----------



## LoveButterfly808 (Jun 9, 2012)

0


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Funny thing, is that I never really actively sought out friends. I was just by myself and that's the way things were.

It's only now that I'm truly realizing how strange this is. Does anyone have any stats on how many people out there have 0 friends?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess my sister is my best friend IRL. Which is kind of weird because we never really got along that well growing up. I mean, we're not joined at the hip even now but I'm happy to say that we have a better relationship than we ever have before.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

0 except for my husband.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

*I'll be friends with all of you. It's us against the world. :evil*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Many, but three really close ones.


----------



## Snare (Jun 23, 2012)

The only person I talk to on a regular basis (excluding online friends) is my mom, lol. I can't complain though, she's quite the character.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

null


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Just my sister and boyfriend, I wouldn't count interactions with coworkers.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

like none


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd say i talk to maybe 4 or 5 people on a regular basis but im slowly learning it's hard to count on/trust anyone but family. Alot of my "friends" have stabbed me in the back, walked away or for no reason deciding the friendship was over. So i don't trust many people anymore.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

sorry if i double posted with this, but i know people and cannot really consider them friends right now. besides having things in common, the people i know are always busy, and have no time for me, while i have all the time in the world for them. their busyness gets in the way, but i have come to terms with that. so i just wait for them to make a move, which can take a long time (still waiting for something to happen after 8 years).


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

losinghope said:


> I'd say i talk to maybe 4 or 5 people on a regular basis but im slowly learning it's hard to count on/trust anyone but family. Alot of my "friends" have stabbed me in the back, walked away or for no reason deciding the friendship was over. So i don't trust many people anymore.


Don't lose hope!!! There are people out there who are trustworthy and won't stab you in the back and take a bullet for you! Just don't lose all faith in people. There are the good, the bad, and the ugly all out there. Gotta find the rigght ones.


----------



## IWannaBeUnderstood (Jul 9, 2012)

If I don't include my immediate family then 0.


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

Real life friends? Only 1, but he moved away long time ago so we only online buddies now. Not much interaction nowadays.

Acquaintances? Like 2 from SA forum, talk sometimes not much.

I can't seem to hold on to friendships. I'm very sensitive so if they piss me off one way, I'm done. Oh well.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Zero. I hardly ever even get a chance to talk to anyone but my parents and 1 online friend.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

1. But he's in jail.


----------



## Naivegirl (Jul 8, 2012)

I have zero friends, and that scares me. I am thirty two years old and I am afraid that it's to late in life to make friends.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

about 13.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't even know how one would go about getting friends.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

0.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I know quite a few but I haven't spoken with them in years, so 0.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Sigh.

What will I do without the internet? 

0 for me .. as in [Regular friendships in 'Real Life']


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

One, who I seldom see since we've both been in college. I've known him since we were toddlers, he'll always be my friend. If he were going to abandon me he'd of done so by now. Great dude


----------



## mutebob (Dec 12, 2005)

Zero if you don't count family as friends. None since elementary school.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I have one close friend that I get to see once every few weeks when we both have breaks in our schedules at the same time, but we do keep in contact by text and phone. We have known each other for ten years now, and he's the only true friend I've ever had.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

None for the past 7 years.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

My two best friends Andrew and Kevin.
Then there are my associates which number ~6


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't have any.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't count the internet, so I have zero.

I don't even know how to start on getting friends. It's difficult because I used to have a lot of friends when i was younger, but things have changed :/


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

4-5 and that's about it really.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Do coworkers count? I talk to them on an almost daily basis


----------



## slappedass30 (Aug 2, 2012)

Zeeeeerrrroooo lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Pkfast said:


> Real life friends? Only 1, but he moved away long time ago so we only online buddies now. Not much interaction nowadays.
> 
> Acquaintances? Like 2 from SA forum, talk sometimes not much.
> 
> I can't seem to hold on to friendships. I'm very sensitive so if they piss me off one way, I'm done. Oh well.


What exactly is the difference between friends and acquaintances? If you see people at school, but you only talk to them there are they just acquaintances?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Do family members count?


----------



## jessgirl (Oct 15, 2012)

Like 3.


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have some 'acquaintances', depends on what you mean by a friend though.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

zero the hero


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

one

but we havent been talking much lately, so seems like 0 now


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Real life friends that you talk to on a regular basis? Erm another zero here.


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

on a regular basis, only one. And it's a person i met from this site. And i tlk/text other friends but only here and there.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a few people I consider friends I guess. But I don't really have a lot of contact with them. People that I talk on a regular basis? None.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Not a single one...


----------



## sunflower456 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you dont count the people that HAVE to talk to me on regular basis, such as your parents, then zero.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

One.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

None, I don't have any fake life friends either.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

None.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I have nobody outside of work. I'm quite popular at work though and could probably organise to meet up with 4 or 5 of them if I wanted but I'm always a bit scared I'll be a let down.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Pray tell, what are these "friends" of which you speak?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

None. Not even acquaintances, absolutely no one. Friends just seem like such a foreign concept to me now, I can't imagine what my life would be like if I had one. I kind of feel like it would disrupt my little comfortable bubble too much so I don't even want one right now..


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Ditto.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Three, although I haven't spoken to or hung out with them in a while now. Unless text messages count as speaking to.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Barring a few peeps online, zilch.


----------

